# Is this MTB thing a disease or addiction?



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

So I started MTBing this spring at 57. I have been mainly getting in shape on city trails with some single track thrown in now and again. I love my Diamondback Sync'r and haven't had any back issues yet. BUT, I saw a good deal on a full suspension Scott Genius and man I want one. I need to learn patience. But it seems a lot of folks on here have more than one bike whether they need it or not. I told wife I don't want to wait til I'm really old or something to that affect.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes and Yes


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I call it a way of life lived full. Be the wheel. And get your better half a sweet ride too. I bike? Umm, 10 is barely enough. Commute, winter commuter, fast commute, rain commute, dirt x 3 , touring, fat bike etc.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

ddoh said:


> Yes and Yes


+1 and +1


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, it's an addiction and yes, you need more than one bike. There is always the argument that you need different bikes for different purposes but if nothing else, you need a 2nd bike to ride if Bike #1 goes down on an extended repair. Imagine being addicted to anything and not having access to it for 2-3 weeks, maybe longer!! 

As I mentioned on another post, of course you can have fun on any reasonable specced bike but if you stick with the sport, 99.8% of us catch the upgrade bug. It looks like you've been afflicted so it's only a matter of time. Explain to your wife that the more you like your bike, tree more you like riding. The more you ride, the healthier your heart gets and the more calories you're burning. If she cares about your well being, she'll be OK with you getting that Genius!!


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

If it makes you happy and keeps you healthy without breaking the bank, it makes sense. 

The full suspension will be kinder to your body which will enable you to ride more and benefit more from the exercise. 

Don't wait, life is short.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

I had a single mountain bike for several years, A full suspension 26er.
As my "addiction" grew, I found I hated the down time waiting for repairs, so I bought a second, much different bike, a SS 29er.
As the "disease" consumed me, I discovered I wanted to ride all year long, so I bought a third, snow and mud friendly 26" fatty.
Along the way I bought a road bike and 2 unicycles. 

Where does the madness end?


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Ordered cant wait! I think I got OK deal. $1950 plus shipping.


----------



## MountainHead (Apr 4, 2012)

Dude you stole it. Congratulations!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

You won't find a good windsurfer with only one sail. Same rationale applies to bikes. Just one bike? That makes no sense whatsoever.
=s


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

I hope I like the 2X10. I'm used to my 1X11, this thing looks a little more complicated than my Sync'r


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Not a disease, not always an addiction. I enjoy MTBing because it gives me a thrill of adventure in a world that has become anodyne. It certainly can become an addiction like anything that gives us pleasure, but in the real world of working for a living, feeding this as an addiction is hard.
Personally, it keeps me fit and healthy, and it is extremely enjoyable. I have a minimum of 2 bikes because I need one for those times when the inevitable lengthier repairs take place. Both mine were 26" FS bikes because that is the kind of riding I do year round here. No need for fatbikes or dirt roadie bikes. I ride steep and chunky and these bikes are the tool for the job. I have now supplemented with a 27.5" FS because the 26ers were getting a little long in the tooth. I have tried to sell one of them, but no luck with that yet... anyone want a battered but immaculate C'dale Rize 2 carbon?!?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sparticus said:


> You won't find a good windsurfer with only one sail. Same rationale applies to bikes. Just one bike? That makes no sense whatsoever.
> =s


LOL
So true, convince my brothers girlfriend of that. He's an avid windsurfer of 25 years. He's got a stripped cargo van and a dedicated room just to store all of his various sails and boards. She thinks he only needs one. :lol:ut: That's just crazy thinking.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Addictive might be but is worth it, used to apply the +1 rule but now I'm happy with a fatty year long. All I do is swap forks and tires to get a different feel for the bike.

Great deal enjoy it.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Yup, after riding the enduro on all the trails and the bike park I decided I should get a DH bike just for the park, you know to save the wear and tear on the other bike. Good excuse, so I now have a DH bike. Cause everyone needs more than one bike!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Definitely need 2 bikes jic one falls over ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

How about look at it as good for disease and/or addiction.

Close to home my wife got back into this big time just before almost 3 years of trouble from cancer and HA-MRSA. There is no doubt the strength helped her, and back at trails with passion helped with courage. I won't delete a video on my phone of her taking off on fat bike days after surgery saying "I will not quit.". I do have to admit she's got an addiction problem now. Not pain meds but her MTB rides. She's got to get one more ride in today before these issues have her off the bike for the next 6-8 weeks.

Someone in our local MTB community showed up at a trail day a few years ago as a beginner to riding and digging. We didn't know she struggled with mental illness and weight. Once she made a social media post that basically said her rides and her bike were the most effective meds she's ever had.

There's a guy who sometimes joins our group rides who says his bike has been the most important tool in the arsenal for his being prone to heart problems and alcoholism. He's totally bad a$$ age in his 50s and shredding any trail on a 1980s Bridgestone hybrid with his lunch box bungee corded to the rack.

BTW: I do think it's MTB addiction as far as the parents in my house but our kids are kind and call their folks obsessed instead.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

*Well new bike came today and I am pumped!*

Here it is still have to get dropper on but kinda running out of room on left side. I sure like how Scott gave the extras like stickers for cable rubs, zip ties, cable crimps, chainstay guard, sag gauges etc. The only surprise was tires were Maxxis Ardents instead of Schwalbe. you wouldnt believe how plush it feels with full squish!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats, beauty! N+1 for sure, enjoy!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL
> So true, convince my brothers girlfriend of that. He's an avid windsurfer of 25 years. He's got a stripped cargo van and a dedicated room just to store all of his various sails and boards. She thinks he only needs one. :lol:ut: That's just crazy thinking.


I just open the closet and say "I will strip down to 1 bike if you strip down to one outfit and one pair of shoes...."

I still get "the look" though...

and to answer the OP's question, it is an addiction to prevent diseases!! My past bike riding is helping me recover from a heart attack. All of my docs are attributing my relatively quick recovery to how much I ride (and not smoking). So ride on!!!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> To answer the OP's question, it is an addiction to prevent diseases!!


Good answer. My neighbour will sometimes make the odd comment or joke about my bikes but I just look at her and think 'Your husband died of a heart attack when he was fifty-four, so who's the idiot?'.

Enjoy your bikes. You'll be dead soon enough and, as far as I'm aware, there are no bicycles in heaven.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Every fifty-something needs a mid-life crisis toy. Your next mission: get your fitness to "catch-up" with this new bike! 

Congrats....


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

And while you're on this addiction like the rest of bag of nuts with more than 1 bike, learn how to put the cell phone down and just RIDE! Unless you need some tunes along the way later on as you become more experienced of course. Unplug from all of the old bad habits and dive head first into this one! You won't regret it. You'll sleep better which in turn will give you better focus and energy each day. Your eating habits will begin to magically change without even wanting to! Drinking water will become a life Hack instead of a dread each day and Lord KNOWS how much better our bodies act when hydrated properly. Not to mention, how being hydrated is extremely crucial to your rides - long and short ones. I could go on and on here but the benefits of this addiction will become so welcomed that you will wished you had done it 25 years earlier!

BTW...that's a gorgeous bike you have there! Just a tidbit of advice, ride it for 2-3 months and break her in real good before having all these crazy ideas about upgrading her. Get to know her and let her get to know you!


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

OldManBiker said:


> And while you're on this addiction like the rest of bag of nuts with more than 1 bike, learn how to put the cell phone down and just RIDE! Unless you need some tunes along the way later on as you become more experienced of course. Unplug from all of the old bad habits and dive head first into this one! You won't regret it. You'll sleep better which in turn will give you better focus and energy each day. Your eating habits will begin to magically change without even wanting to! Drinking water will become a life Hack instead of a dread each day and Lord KNOWS how much better our bodies act when hydrated properly. Not to mention, how being hydrated is extremely crucial to your rides - long and short ones. I could go on and on here but the benefits of this addiction will become so welcomed that you will wished you had done it 25 years earlier!
> 
> BTW...that's a gorgeous bike you have there! Just a tidbit of advice, ride it for 2-3 months and break her in real good before having all these crazy ideas about upgrading her. Get to know her and let her get to know you!


Yessir I have been riding a few days a week. Am at weightwatchers goal and feeling good! Love this sport! Only thing i did bike so far was to go tubeless today as it was tubeless ready. Btw i dont feel bad owning two bikes after seeing your quiver! 😅


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Yalerider said:


> Yessir I have been riding a few days a week. Am at weightwatchers goal and feeling good!


Your avatar is upside down.

Sorry, someone had to tell you.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Lol. Yeah I know. Not sure why it posted it that way


----------

